# Projet d'achat d'un IPAD, petit question sur 3G.



## OGC (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un projet d'achat d'un Ipad 64 Go mais j'ai un petit question concernant le choix de wifi ou 3G + wifi.

Il me semblerait  qu'en choisissant WIFI + 3G, on n'est pas obligé d'avoir l'abonnement 3G. (on peut quand même se servir comme WIFI sans 3G).

Pourquoi cette question ?
> Simplement parce que 2 / 3 mois, je suis à côté de pleins bornes WIFI (pas de problème pour me connecter à internet) et qu'il y a 1 / 3 mois, je suis en déplacement donc j'aimerai bien avoir l'accès à 3G, j'ai lu qu'on pouvait avoir un abonnement sans engagement, c'est bien vrai ?

Est-ce que c'est vrai qu'on peut avoir ipad wifi + 3G sans être obligé d'avoir un abonnement immédiatement ?

Je vous remercie de votre réponse.

Cordialement


----------



## bugman (15 Juin 2010)

Oui sans probleme.
... Et bienvenue


----------



## Blanketman (15 Juin 2010)

Je viens de prendre un abonnement 3G chez Orange pour 200Mo/mois.

Ça fonctionne bien mais ça sera vraiment juste pour dépanner: les Mo sont consommés à toute vitesse. Du coup je trouve que 10e par mois c'est un peu cher, vivement Free.


----------



## OGC (15 Juin 2010)

@Bugman, merci beaucoup de votre rapidité 
@Blanketman, tu ne réponds pas vraiment à ma question  (sans vouloir être méchant hein).

Bonne soirée à vous deux


----------



## Blanketman (15 Juin 2010)

Et pourquoi moi je suis tutoyé?! :hein:

Pour ta peine, voici la météo de demain (en provenance de mon ipad bien sûr):

Mercredi 16 juin.
Matin: Ensoleillé, 13°
Après-midi: ciel voilé, 20°
Soirée: couvert, 20°

Bien à toi


----------



## bugman (15 Juin 2010)

LOL, j'ai eu la même réaction (ou presque) en lisant la réponse : "Mais qu'ont ils donc tous à vouloir me vouvoyer ici et chez MacG !?!"


----------



## OGC (16 Juin 2010)

A forcer d'écrire "vous" durant toute la journée, je finis par prendre l'habitude sans réfléchir... Quant à "tu" pour Blanketman, je ne sais pas pourquoi ^^

Bonne journée à vois deux (là je suis obligé de dire vous parce que vous êtes nombreux ^^) hi hi :love:


----------



## mike1 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir OGC, pour ta question sur l'obligation de devoir s'abonner tout de suite, la réponse est Non!!
Comme il est signalé sur le site de orange,(je suppose que cela est la même chose pour sfr)  
 tu peux acheter ton ipad et ta clé 3G et l'activer quand tu veux. Pour le choix du forfait, moi j'ai choisi le forfait orage à 10 par mois. Oui, cela part vite mais avec 2/3 du mois avec un accès wifi cela devrais te suffir. Si cela ne te suiffit pas, tu a la possibliliter d'avoir une recharge de 300 mo pour 10 qui est utilisable et valable pendant 12 mois.


----------



## leowild1986 (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, belle surprise chez mon opérateur (Swisscom)! Il y a quelques semaines, on me riait au nez lorsque je demandais s'il était possible de transférer un abonnement 3G existant sur une microSIM pour l'enfiler dans mon futur iPad...

Et bien aujourd'hui, le vendeur me l'a fait, tout simplement...! J'étais parti dans l'idée de découper ma carte SIM et au final, il suffit d'aller faire changer sa carte (qui de plus est est fournie prédécoupée dans une forme de carte SIM traditionnelle qui peut tout à fait faire office d'adaptateur pour la remettre dans la clé internet 3G!

Content


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

bugman a dit:


> LOL, j'ai eu la même réaction (ou presque) en lisant la réponse : "Mais qu'ont ils donc tous à vouloir me vouvoyer ici et chez MacG !?!"



On sent bien en regardant votre avatar qu'il faut pas vous chatouiller, du coup on a un peu peur et on vouvoie !!!


----------



## joinman (19 Juin 2010)

Par contre juste une info chez Orange (je n'ai pas d'info chez SFR) :
Tous les abonnements sont renouvelables tacitement. En clair, si vous ne vous désabonnez pas cela devient un abo mensuel. Perso, je trouve cela un peu lourd car j'aime bien prendre quelques Mo par ci par là. Il faut résilier à la fin du mois, et reprendre un nouvel abo avec nouvelle carte SIM.

Quelqu'un a des news côté SFR ???


----------



## bugman (19 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> On sent bien en regardant votre avatar qu'il faut pas vous chatouiller, du coup on a un peu peur et on vouvoie !!!


Pourtant j'y ai mon plus beau sourire ! 

@ joinman : même chose pour SFR (en ce qui concerne l'illimité en tout cas), c'est un abonnement (sans engagement). Par contre pour le fait d'utiliser la même carte après avoir suspendu, je n'en sais rien, mais cela doit être possible. chez SFR tu as aussi la possibilité d'un système de recharge (peut être plus confortable pour toi, mais je le trouve cher perso).


----------



## desertea (19 Juin 2010)

Les opérateurs abusent sérieusement !!! 
On paye des abonnements iPhone très cher, avec 3G "illimité" et on doit encore aligner pour avoir la 3G sur iPad 

Pour ma part, je trouve ça bien dommage !! mais bon, deux forfaits iPhone à plus de 50 euros/mois pièce et je n'ai pas envie de sortir encore le porte monnaie.
Pour cette raison, j'ai choisi un iPad Wifi de 64Go (sans 3G), j'ai jailbreaké mon iPhone et mon iPad (2 minutes montre en main) et j'utilise maintenant MyWi afin de profiter de la 3G de mon iPhone (que je paye) sur mon iPad en wifi. 

Cela fonctionne du tonerre.


----------



## joinman (20 Juin 2010)

bugman a dit:


> @ joinman : même chose pour SFR (en ce qui concerne l'illimité en tout cas), c'est un abonnement (sans engagement). Par contre pour le fait d'utiliser la même carte après avoir suspendu, je n'en sais rien, mais cela doit être possible. chez SFR tu as aussi la possibilité d'un système de recharge (peut être plus confortable pour toi, mais je le trouve cher perso).



Merci de ce retour. Je crois que je vais sortir ma paire de ciseaux :rateau:


----------



## corrs78 (24 Juin 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Les opérateurs abusent sérieusement !!!
> On paye des abonnements iPhone très cher, avec 3G "illimité" et on doit encore aligner pour avoir la 3G sur iPad
> 
> Pour ma part, je trouve ça bien dommage !! mais bon, deux forfaits iPhone à plus de 50 euros/mois pièce et je n'ai pas envie de sortir encore le porte monnaie.
> ...



super solution, mais ça m'embete de jaillbraker l'ipad et l'iphone. surtout que je suis passé sur ioS4 sur iphone.


j'ai peur de ne plus pouvoir synchroniser avec mon macbook. je risque de tout foirer..

finalement j'aurais peut etre du prendre un Ipad 3G...


----------

